# Black Beauty



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Having watched about a zillion Dgui movies, I found myself in a hypnotic state .... must make pickle fork shooter, must make pickle fork shooter, must make pickle fork shooter ... I was mentally fried and could not resist. I came to believe that the PFS contained some mystical power that made it impossible to miss when using it ... the POWER of Dgui's mind was completely overwhelming ...

Soooo, I dug around in my scrap pile and came up with a piece of 1/8 inch aluminum plate. I decided to use the slightly larger version of the PFS:










Bill Hays posted this version, indicating it was what Slingshot Sniper used to shoot his arrow 110 yards. I cut out the form on a bandsaw, using a drill press to make the lanyard hole. I decided to paint it flat black, and I used a single black tube from Dankung. And ... TA DA ... here she is:









I like having large pouches on my slingshots, as I often shoot stones. I tested it by firing about 50 shots of .44 caliber (11 mm) lead round ball ... 128 grains = 8.3 gm. I was very pleased by the results. It really punched those lead balls down the line. It was quite consistent and very accurate. I found that I tend to hold my right hand away from my body to avoid my beard, which causes my shots to go to the left of the aiming point. If I am careful in the placement of my left hand and ignore the beard snatch, then my shots are well on target. What I really like about it is how compact it is. It fits the hand well. And with the longevity of tubes, it makes a perfect slingshot to keep in the pocket at all times.

Does anybody know where I can go for an exorcism to rid myself of the evil Dgui demon?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm... not bad, i think i now have the demon that once inhabited you. do you feel lighter? i guess i must make one now to rid myself of this parasite and post so i can pass it on to another fellow slinger. im thirsty, gonna go drink a gallon of holy water and see about making this slingshot. btw... whats the origin behind the name/term for this slingshot- pickle fork shooter.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Charles, I have made three of laminated Bamboo, the last was made a little longer in the handle to allow for a lower brace with thumb and fore finger to avoid finger hits but now that I have learned how to shoot it I am no longer getting fork hits. The ultimate Pocket Poacher.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tend to treat it much like a stick shot ... twist the pouch. So far I have had no problems with fork or finger hits. Of course if I start trying to shoot heavier ammo, I might have a problem. I used a chunk of large diameter tube to protect the shooting tubes where they come over the fork ... you can see it clearly in the photo. Of course the ends of the large tubing have a tendency to straighten up when most of the pressure is released. That may also serve to cut down on the possibility of fork hits ... kind of a built in flip mechanism. It is hard to tell without a high speed video.

Well, I think I still have the demon. I have been thinking that it would be nice to have a slingshot I could take with me when I fly. I really avoid checked baggage, as for years my checked bags never get to where I am going. So I am going to cruise down to the local plastic outlet and see what sort of material I can find that would be suitable. I could throw a non-metalic PFS and a bag of hard candy in my carry-on with no worry. Then I would be ready to plink away when I get to my destination!

Laminated bamboo sounds interesting, but I have not seen it around here. I suppose I could break down and sacrifice my larger paint scraper and make a Hays version of PFS out of it.

I'm thinking we may need to form a support group ... PFSA ... Pickle Fork Shooters Anonymous ... kind of a 12 step program to break the addiction ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hahaha! I made one last night, I couldn't resist either.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice charles!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_Ha ha! Pickle Fork Zombies!!!! Ha haaaaaaa!!!_










... Darrell is chuckling demonically right now.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

c00l !


----------

